# Help- SWANSESA I need you!!



## rev-time (Jan 8, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has the ability to remove swirls and holograms?

I had my bonnet resprayed last Wednesday, on Thursday it went into Mini Swansea for some warranty work. They washed the car with there automated brush car wash (the one time I forgot to tell them "DON'T WASH MY CAR") which has left the bonnet in abit of a mess full of swirl marks ect... not sure but guessing the paint must have still been soft. 

Now the problem I have is this, I'm meant to be selling the car tomorrow and my meguiars g220 is at my uncles house in Bristol. Anyone avaliabe tomorrow morning/ lunchtime for a quick bonnet machine polish:buffer:? £40 and a very happy person if anyone can do it??? I live in North Gower.

Rev-time


----------



## hagler (Dec 30, 2011)

U talking about the one by trainers bmw? wasnt happy with the service i had just trying to get parts. good luck in finding someone bud


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

I've got a g220v2 mate if you want to borrow it to do the work ? Only in Bridgend


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

hi im in swansea got a da if its any help


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

im in garden village in the morning where in north gower are you ?


----------



## mickpsu (Jan 2, 2012)

Since when did i move to Bristol?


----------



## rev-time (Jan 8, 2012)

I've managed to get hold of someone with a DA and a large indoor space, thanks for the offers though guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

i was just about to offer my da - as im from swansea
Good luck with the swirls


----------

